# KVM virtual server FreeBSD guest packet loss



## AndyUKG (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience using FreeBSD as a guest on KVM (I'm running it on Debian 12.04)? In all aspects it seems to be working fine, except I'm having an issue where I get packet loss to the server when doing a ping. I'm talking a small percentage here, TCP services seem totally unaffected. I've tried using both the virtio and Intel e1000 network drivers on the guest, the KVM server has all the latest Ubuntu patches.

Anyone had any more luck with me on this? Thanks for any comments or help,

Andy.

PS Linux guests exhibit no packet loss problems.

PPS I've tested with FreeBSD amd64 9.0 & 9.0-p3


----------



## AndyUKG (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

We seem to have solved this, or at least realised that the issue is specific to an OS build and doesn't affect other FreeBSD servers. Basically we had four servers all cloned from the same virtual server, all of these are affected by the packet loss issue I described. Additionally our network admin was doing ping tests that were tripping the ICMP reply limit of 200 per/sec that FreeBSD has by default which led me to believe it was a generic issue on all FreeBSD virtual servers.

So actually I haven*'*t solved the issue, the problems VMs were in theory built identically to all the other servers but as I have no idea what could be the issue with them we will just decommision them and replace them with new VMs with new OS installs,

Thanks Andy.


----------

